# buying a 240 for full race



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

howdy everyone!

i live in gainesville and there is a salvage yard here that just got a '95 240sx after an insurance company deemed the car totaled, its had a front end accident and i know the guy thru my cousin, so hell sell me the whole car for 150 dollars. its missing the power window controls, the power steering pump, and the power door locks and the AC compressor was damaged in the accident, i will get a new japanese front end from another source complete with a black top SR20 and silvia headlights. now since i already have my sights set on an '02 SE-R specV, i will not insure the 240, so ive decided to turn it into an all around performer (drag, drift, auto-x, the works) but i first want to know, before i get it, if its really gunna be a problem with my insurance company, or if they will hasle me and make me buy an insurance policy for the car....

also what problems will i run into if i do buy this car (like what i should replace after an accident, what is usually worn out by now, etc) 

thanx for the help... Brett


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

An insurance company can't hassle you into buying a policy, thats like a life insurance salesman threatening you to buy a policy?

If the law in your state says any car on the street needs insurance, then you need insurance. If your going to trailer it to every event (as most race cars are), or if your state does not require insurance, then you dont need it.

Secondly, a drag car and AutoX car and Road Race car are all setup differently, if you want to be the most competitive.


----------

